# bookcase over baseboard?



## DIYmomma (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello, I am new here to the DIY community so please forgive me for my lack of proper lingo. 

We have three 2x4 (extra thick) compartment organizers (aka cube shelves?). We will be securing them together and anchoring them horizontally against a wall. We would like to have the shelves flush against the wall as it is open form and don't want things falling behind it. 
However, our baseboard makes this difficult. We don't really want to cut out the baseboard in this area in case we ever decide to move the shelves and we would really like to have the shelves an extra 3" up the wall to sit even with the top of a window for aesthetic purposes. 
To add that height we have considered a few options. Our preferred option is to build a base that would have a notch in the back the height of the basboard to allow us to push the shelves against the wall. We just aren't sure how to go about doing that. 
Would we use 2x4's, plywood?
What hardware, screws would we use? The shelves are made with composite wood.
If there is a better option we would also like to know it... 

Thank you ahead of time! 

I added a photo of two of the shelves in front of the proposed wall. The image is sideways for some reason.


----------



## DIYmomma (Mar 13, 2017)

As it would not allow me to make any further updates to my actual post I would like to add that there is 2" of wall space on both sides of the shelf.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Not a pro but I think your plan would work. I built a book case and used 1"x4" poplar with the corners mitered. It shouldn't be that hard to find a dark stain to match your book case. You could pick up a profile gauge to help transfer the shape of your baseboard onto the new base.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I would build a box about a half an inch taller than the baseboard, about 3 inches shallower than the cabinet in both directions so there is a toe kick / shadow line and then cope baseboard to butt into the existing.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

jlhaslip said:


> I would build a box about a half an inch taller than the baseboard, about 3 inches shallower than the cabinet in both directions so there is a toe kick / shadow line and then cope baseboard to butt into the existing.


Adding to that, if you built it smaller on all four sides, you wouldn't have to worry about matching the baseboard. Also, if using 2x4 lumber, you might want to face it with thin wood matching the case as close as popular. 2x construction lumber doesn't always finish off nicely, especially if you don't have the tools to give it a nice outer face.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you're handy make two big brackets to hold it up. (or buy
two brackets) 
once you decide on how high to place the bookcase...make sure you
screw it's securely to the studs. Books are heavy so keep
that in mind when screwing up the bookcase. 

After you install the bookcase, screw the brackets in
under the bookcase (make sure the brackets catch 
the studs as well...The brackets will also help secure the
bookcase.


it's difficult to see in the pics -- I'm assuming that there is room
all around to screw in the bookcase.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you're handy make two big brackets to hold it up. (or buy
two brackets) 
once you decide on how high to place the bookcase...make sure you
screw it's securely to the studs. Books are heavy so keep
that in mind when screwing up the bookcase. 

After you install the bookcase, screw the brackets in
under the bookcase (make sure the brackets catch 
the studs as well...The brackets will also help secure the
bookcase.


it's difficult to see in the pics -- I'm assuming that there is room
all around to screw in the bookcase.


----------

